# Termite Protection



## BigEDGE02 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all!

Just recently bought a home (1980's 2-story colonial w/partial basement and crawl space) and noticed that the sill plates are all untreated wood, same as the studs. I know that these days, sill plates are required to be pressure treated wood which protects against termites and rot. There currently isnt any damage to my sill plates, but I'd like to protect them from possible future damage. Is there any type of coating or sheathing that can be put on that will protect from termites/rot? I know the best thing is to replace them with pressure treated wood, but that can be a bit costly.

Thanks for any help or info. you can offer!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

What state are you in? Here in the Northeast you will hear many different opinions about preventatively treating an existing house for termites. I don't encourage it unless there is compelling reason to treat, or unless a lending agency requires it. We are in the "moderate" zone for termite infestation. 

When termiticide is applied, it begins losing it's efficiency almost immediately as any chemical application does. Efficiency/effectiveness is greatest when chemical is the freshest. If you treat now, you may not get termites for some years, if ever. I would rather treat when termites are present/imminent, then I know that the termiticide is at it's most effectiveness just when I need it the most. Again, this is the northeast, not the South where termites are imminent.

Liquid termiticide soil treatments are expensive, otherwise there would be no reason to not treat.

What I did in my own house/garage and have advised others is to apply a layer of Tim-Bor powder to the sills. Google Tim-Bor. This will offer "some" protection against termites as well as other crawling insects and mold/fungus. Also, keep basement wood dry. Inspect frequently. Learn about termite swarmers in the spring. We hammer foot long wooden pine stakes into the soil perimeter around the house and inspect them in season.
This said, every year some do hire us to do a preventative treatment anyway. If you do opt for soil treatment, my favorite is Termidor.


----------



## BigEDGE02 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply PAbugman. I'm also in the Northeast (NJ). Thanks for the info and ideas. I looked up Tim-Bor and it looks like it'll definitely help with the protection I'm looking for.

Thank Again!


----------



## searchengineguy (Aug 13, 2010)

That was good advice from PAbugman. Termidor gets the results because it kills termties slowly and can eliminate the colony. Its also really worthwhile to get the best termite inspection you can if you live in a high risk area.

We use and recommend Termatrac. You can see more info on my website on the best termite tools.

Regards, Bruce
http://www.a1pestcontrol.com.au


----------



## bugmantom (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I've been surfing around... before you go calling anyone you should do some research on the different treatments. I've found a lot of help dealing with termite control


----------

